# how to erase dvd rw disks using nero 9



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have nero 9 but I cant find out how to erase a disk using it, can anyone tell me. Thanks.


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it a disc you made? Is it "finalized"?


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

No I have a lot of disks I want to erase and use again. How is a disk finalised? I dont know if mine are. They are all rw disks.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

The simplest way to erase a rw disc is to put it in the drive and right click on the drive and select erase from the right click menu.

Nero will erase a disc that is not empty automatically prior to burning. However you must have something to burn, if you would rather do it that way.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

When I right click on the drive there is no option to erase but there is an option to format which when I click on it does nothing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi here you go watch this YouTube - Erase DVD-RW with Nero Burning Room


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Joeten I managed to do it using my xp computer the same way as in the video on u tube. I tried the same on vista using nero9 it did'ent work also same on windows 7 using nero 7 that did'ent work either but it did using nero 7 on xp. So I think it must be something to do with the operating systems. That link is very interesting I looked at burn aware free that may be worth purchasing also looked at the manual method for erasing dvd's it looked a bit rough but maybe it will work. But the best was erasing a cd r using the microwave I would never have thought of that, theres a few more to look at yet and I will. Thanks a lot to all for the help.


----------

